# Windows 8.1 Laserjet 1000 work around



## Amazed99 (Jan 14, 2009)

I know there are no Windows 8.1 Drivers for the LaserJet 1000, but it is a great printer and I would like to continue to use it. Is there a work around solution for the driver for this printer?


I am using a Dell 64 bit machine. The printer is connected directly to the PC. I do not have a network.


Too bad HP would not continue to support this printer. When I asked HP about the driver they said I could trade the machine in for $6 (yes six) on the purchase of a new HP printer if I bought it directly from them at MSRP. Let me have some time to think about that one...


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4130 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8108 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4400, -2016 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 944218 MB, Free - 904378 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 088DT1
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I do not have a network.


 when you say you do not have a network - you do not have a modem or router , and so do you not use the PC on the internet at all from home

If you had a network - it maybe possible to use a printserver


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

But using a print server still wouldn't solve the issue of needing a driver for the printer, right?



> Is there a work around solution for the driver for this printer?


Connect the printer to a computer running a system that is supported (Vista, XP, ...). Use a pseudo-printer (e.g., CutePDF Writer) on the Windows 8.1. Copy the PDF file to the old system for actual printing.


----------



## Amazed99 (Jan 14, 2009)

Let me be a bit clearer. I have one computer. The one listed in my original post. I have a printer - Laserjet 1000. I am connected to the internet.

Thank you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You could install--dual-boot--a Linux operating system and use that for printing. But, be very careful if you go this route, as not all Linux distributions will play nice with Windows 8/8.1. Make sure you have a sure-fire way to recover Windows in case of catastrophe, and use a 64-bit Linux.

If you are dead set against buying a new printer I still think that my first work around suggestion has merit. Old PCs with XP should be pretty inexpensive now that people are finally realizing that a newer OS is in their interest.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You can get a used computer that has XP or whichever version of Windows that can run the Laserjet driver. Then you set up File and Printer Sharing on that PC.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Rather than another second-hand computer, why not set up a virtual machine within windows 8, and run the printer from there.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the virtual machine better than my dual boot suggestion. With a virtual machine you don't risk messing up the Windows 8.1 and don't have to Restart to get to the printing OS. A potential problem may be using the USB printer with the OS in the virtual machine. With VirtualBox I have not had much luck using USB devices, but have never tried a printer.


----------



## Amazed99 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks, I am going to give it a try. I have installed VirtualBox, but looking at the manual I have a lot to learn. I see I will have to install an old version of Windows. The only one I have a CD for is Windows 98, but that should work. I will need to do some reading before I can even install it.


Maybe you can save me some time. The file to start the installation of Win 98 is setup.exe on a CD, but I can't see how to run it on the VM. Granted if I read the manual I should be able to figure it out but I am looking for a short cut. BTW, while I am fairly computer literate I am far from an expert.


I will post my results.


Thanks for your help...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I didn't see a Windows 98 driver for that printer on the HP site?



> The file to start the installation of Win 98 is setup.exe on a CD, but I can't see how to run it on the VM.


In the Settings for the virtual machine set the CD/DVD drive to be the actual (physical) optical drive on the host computer (I think that's the default). Put the bootable CD in the drive. Start the VM. The Windows 98 should boot--you'll probably have to 'hit any key to boot from CD.'


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Why not just buy a new printer?


----------



## Amazed99 (Jan 14, 2009)

Tony,


Principal & principle.


----------



## Support_Windows (May 20, 2014)

Have you tried this Universal HP Driver

http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/si...x.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken


----------

